# Latest lightweight project



## schwinnman67 (Jan 24, 2016)

I just started this a couple weeks ago. I had a poll on the SBF to decide which one of my collection to do next and this won out (2nd place was my 63 Sierra). It is a 1966 Super Sport and was mostly complete except for the front rim (had the Sprint hub, but had a steel wheel).


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2016)

Where's the tank? I thought a bike had to have a tank before you can post a picture of it on the Cabe? 

Just kidding. Thought that was funny with all the negative about Schwinn lightweights. I'm still waiting for my first SSS. (Sprint-Super Sport)


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 25, 2016)

It's a beauty Lee!


----------



## dave429 (Jan 26, 2016)

That's a great color!


----------

